# Q's Raw Food Explorations: Whole Sardines



## Quossum (Jul 6, 2011)

This week's featured food is…

WHOLE SARDINES!










As you can see, this package had its origins in a country where English is not the primary language, which no doubt contributed to the cost: $10 for a 2-lb bag. Ouch! I often buy the small, flat cans of sardines, both in water and oil, to mix with the dogs' organ grinds, but I wanted to give these a try. The whole ungutted fish came frozen, though not in a clump. I thawed them out for a day in the fridge, and when I took them out discovered a tiny puncture in the bag had caused the bottom of the drawer to be coated with a fine layer of sardine juice. Note to self: Thaw in a tray!

My husband hates "sardine day" because of the smell, so, even though he wasn't home to gripe—er, advise me about it, I chose to feed these outside. The dogs all appeared enthusiastic.










While the Borzoi and the IG worked at theirs, the Corgis ate their first fish in two seconds flat, so I gave them each a second, which was also gone in two seconds flat, for a total eating time of four seconds. Pretty close to a record, even for a Corgi. Then I had to put them inside because they started eyeing the slow eaters a little too intently.










Flame, the Borzoi, ate her first fish quickly (Borzoi standards, not Corgi standards). Then, one at a time, she picked up each of the other two fish in front of her, ate its head, then dropped it to the ground. She swung her nose between the two silver bodies, trying to discern some mysterious quality between them, no doubt, ate one, then wandered the yard for a while, carried the other headless body into the shade, and lay around, keeping an eye on it.










Pixie, the IG, also ate the head first, then the tail. She gnawed at the body, but she seemed to dislike the scales, moving her tongue in her mouth in the classic, "Phooey!" configuration. She, too, wandered around the yard for a while, then came back to the fish, carried it to different places in the yard, and at last lay down and rolled in the grass for a while, contemplating whether this meal was with the effort.










On the swing reading a book while watching them, I eventually went ahead and called the sighthounds in. Both left their uneaten fish portions promptly and with, dare I say, a mien of relief. Meanwhile, the Corgis dashed outside to eat the remaining fish and to painstakingly tongue-bathe each and every blade of grass within a five-foot radius of where they had been. 

The stool from this meal was a little softer than usual and very dark red, which could have been worrisome if I hadn't observed the deep maroon color of the fish's flesh.

*Conclusion: Whole Sardines*

Cost: $$$
Palatability: Corgis: YEAH! Sighthounds: Meh.
Concerns: Stinky. Leaky bag.

Please share any experiences you have with this food, including sources, pictures, issues--let's hear it!

--Q


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

You? Are awesome. I LOVE the second photo...that is hilarious! 

And I love your commentary...gives me absolute great pleasure to see people being so descriptive...it pleases my brain. 

As for experience with fish...I've fed the hoodlums canned sardines in water but I have no images to share because I can't snap a photo fast enough. They eat everything pretty much the same way. I haven't yet found something that they won't gulp up faster than it took me to open the package.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I get these little fish from a local Asian market for only $1.59 per pound. The girls LOVE them....even the dogs who don't really like fish. I feed them on occasion. Do you happen to have any Asian stores near you? Ethnic markets are da bomb :thumb:

Fish in general is probably the stinkiest food we feed. And yes, just because its the stinkiest its also the messiest...but the end result is worth it. 

Your photos are fantastic BTW!!! Cute dogsters.


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the nice pictures :thumb:

I have to agree with your hubby, I HATE fish and fish smell. And my puppy got a beard, she HATES the compulsory beard bath after eating sardines almost as much as she LOVES the sardines :wink:


----------



## D'Lynn (Jun 20, 2011)

I love the photos with commentary. Outstanding. Yoshi the Japanese Chin and Cinder the kitten both love sardines. I get them for less than 2 USD per lb at an oriental market. Alas, it costs more in gas to get there. The market is 2.5 hours away. Oh well, once a month or so anyway I'll go. They have to share their tasty little (admittedly stinky) fishies with me. I eat mine cooked however. I have to admit your sardines look bigger.


----------



## jred (Mar 7, 2013)

i feed raw chicken necks 'supplemented' with abt 6 sardines fresh from the fishing village. the dogs love it. i decided to add it in their diet as their whole food option.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Sardines are great. I eat them (Atlantic sardines) every day, my dogs have always eaten them, now if only my SO would come around too :smile:
Sometimes I switch out the sardines for north Atlantic Mackerel which is also a great, nutritious and a cheap fish to eat. It's also safe whereas some warm water mackerel species can be a little questionable.


----------



## NinjaMom65 (Feb 2, 2013)

Love the pics, especially the second one with the dog thinking he's a wolf! Before I switched completely I would try different things to see how my guy would do. He went nuts for the sardines! I spilled a little of the water when I opened the can, he licked the rug for an hour! That's when I knew this was the right thing to do for him. He's doing so well with the change, never saw him wagging his tail for krapple!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I used a saws all to cut up some sardines yesterday, out on the grass because the other half is in a foul mood so stinking up his workbench was asking for it. Washed down the grass with the hose afterwards. Came outside this evening to two pugs, a terrier and a min schnauzer tearing the lawn apart and their owners standing there trying to work out what on earth they were doing. So those pups all scored my sardines as mollie wouldn't touch them.


----------

